# "Dragon" Wine Red Panda Taiwan Bee... Ever heard of it?



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Nope, never heard of them. Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Nope, never heard of them. Pics or it didn't happen


You know I'm good for showing pics bro :icon_lol:.

In due time


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Never heard of it. Google, Ask, and others have never heard of it either


----------



## mubender (Mar 16, 2009)

A buddy of mine from korea was mentioning DT's or dragon taiwans just a few days ago. He was saying that a large amount of breeders in china are calling thier better quality taiwans, a dragon strain. Hes hasnt seen them nor have i, but im curious as to thier markings


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Steve,

Trust me, I'm the biggest Google Warrior.  Maybe someone will know... if not, maybe I'll post pictures.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

mubender said:


> A buddy of mine from korea was mentioning DT's or dragon taiwans just a few days ago. He was saying that a large amount of breeders in china are calling thier better quality taiwans, a dragon strain. Hes hasnt seen them nor have i, but im curious as to thier markings


You might be onto something here sir. :icon_bigg


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Nope, never heard of them. Pics or it didn't happen


+1 Not because I don't believe you, but because I like looking at your pictures hahahahaha xD


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> what's up shrimp lovers. As the title states, has anyone ever heard of these taiwan bees before? I received 2 of them in my shipment yesterday and damn... :biggrin:
> 
> I know someone's heard of these before right?
> 
> ...


 
omg.... I can't wait to see this one...


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Is this it?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow. That's hella nice. 

They probably go for a few shiny pennies.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> What's up shrimp lovers. As the title states, has anyone ever heard of these Taiwan Bees before? I received 2 of them in my shipment yesterday and damn... :biggrin:
> 
> I know someone's heard of these before right?
> 
> ...


speedie, forum rules pictures or it didnt happen you should know by now


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

antbug said:


> Is this it?


holy shrimp deity where you find those pictures at dude


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Antbug - if that's a Dragon form, it's a Dragon Ruby Extreme. I've got the Dragon Wine Red Panda .

Now I'm gonna make you guys wait even longer for pics


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden *no pics* Dragon. lol


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

i think this is it.


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

As I know that is wine red panda with dark black line or freckles on the head. They called that Dragon pattern wine red. That black freckles happened to CRS sometimes.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Direct translation from Chinese is "slightly drunk with dragon texture".

Here are two examples (not mine, from a Taiwanese breeder's blog)


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

antiquefloorman said:


> i think this is it.


Those are damn ugly! lol :icon_twis *kidding* Are these from your new shipment sir?


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

randyl said:


> Direct translation from Chinese is "slightly drunk with dragon texture".
> 
> Here are two examples (not mine, from a Taiwanese breeder's blog)


Hahaha!! That's my friends blog!!!
She is selling them now but she told me the first one is the dragon texture but the second is just regular high grade pure wine red.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Those are SICK randy! I'll have to put mine under my camera and see how well they compare.

Nice shrimp your friend has there Shawn. roud:


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

kangshiang said:


> Hahaha!! That's my friends blog!!!
> She is selling them now but she told me the first one is the dragon texture but the second is just regular high grade pure wine red.


I'm so seriously thinking about planning a trip back.... there are so many SICK shrimps there, regular TBs are very affordable too.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I should take some shrimp keeping lessons during my trip back to Taiwan this summer...


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

randyl said:


> I'm so seriously thinking about planning a trip back.... there are so many SICK shrimps there, regular TBs are very affordable too.


Don't forget to bring back some nice shrimp for your friend in Hamilton  lol.


I think CrystalMeth brought some PRL's back without issue when he went there last year, maybe PM him on GTA and ask about it.  As i explained when we met, as far as I know, in Canada our laws are pretty lax on it. Having printed documentation to show their habitat won't allow them to live and invade in the Great Lakes is all we care about here, from my understanding anyways.

All the banned shrimp on our import list are not common kept aquarium shrimp.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Pics... Or forum flogging 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Is this it?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Only one way to find out Liam. Ask your supplier bro, assuming this is your stock . 

I'll post pics of mine soon. Almost outta work here at 3pm.


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

randyl said:


> I'm so seriously thinking about planning a trip back.... there are so many SICK shrimps there, regular TBs are very affordable too.


You should. You will be amazed by how many highest quality shrimp you can find in Taiwan. 
But hahaha make sure you have lot $$$$ too if u really want some good quality ones!!!!



speedie408 said:


> I'll post pics of mine soon. Almost outta work here at 3pm.


You made me want go home now!!! T_T


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I bred it, so does that mean I get to name it? Haha. its a liam wine red lizard unicorn shrimp!



speedie408 said:


> Only one way to find out Liam. Ask your supplier bro, assuming this is your stock .
> 
> I'll post pics of mine soon. Almost outta work here at 3pm.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, amazing looking TB.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

mordalphus said:


> I bred it, so does that mean I get to name it? Haha. its a liam wine red lizard unicorn shrimp!


hahaha i like the "Liam wine red snake quadra-horn shrimp"


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Pictures, Pictures, Pictures....... We loving new shrimp porn


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a weak picture. I couldn't get a good shot of the other one. I'll post up more when I get a chance.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are they simply wine reds with more solid colors along with the black markings? Looks much like a Dragon indeed.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

It looks like a backward CRS.


----------



## Notnac (Apr 6, 2012)

Man! Those shrimps are a beauty. Very jelly right now :]


----------



## ANBU (Oct 7, 2011)

randyl said:


> Direct translation from Chinese is "slightly drunk with dragon texture".
> 
> Here are two examples (not mine, from a Taiwanese breeder's blog)


I like the second picture. Its Awesome!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

My thought is that the "darkness" results in having BKK mixed in at some point, hence the darker Wine Reds (compared to Rubies). Curious to see if Rubies pop some out like them--you've got the Rubies, Nick, keep 'em pure!

Some of mine, also have some extremes; never thought to give them a special name though.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Most of my wine and ruby red shrimp have some black mixed in the red. None look as nice as the first one in Randyl's post though.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good lookin shrimp Donny!

Now to see how they'll all look once they mature with fat momma bellies full of eggs !!


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> I bred it, so does that mean I get to name it? Haha. its a liam wine red lizard unicorn shrimp!


Alright first of all please please please name something that... 

Second I think most of the pictures you guys are posting are just darker wine reds, some of which are tri color wine reds which have been here for a while now...

The thing speedie posted as well as a few others as dragon seemed to have a pattern on the red part of the shell. It looks pretty snazzy.

I like darker wine reds better just because they're easier to tell apart... I literally can't tell some of my WRs from my CRS aside from the patterning when they're young.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

I am guessing that the "dragon" pattern is when the black forms distinct lines. Just having black in the red is pretty normal from what I have seen.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

I see, I see. Will take a look to see if I have any with distinct lines/patterns-ish.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Too many fancy smancy names now coming out for shrimp with small differences. If it can breed true for a few generations, then maybe a new name but every pattern in TB's is getting a new name and now slight color markings on the head. Shadow-dragon-pinto-hino-tiger-taiwan bee's? lol.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Sorta like adding a bit of unagi on top of a california roll and you have dragon roll...


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> Too many fancy smancy names now coming out for shrimp with small differences. If it can breed true for a few generations, then maybe a new name but every pattern in TB's is getting a new name and now slight color markings on the head. Shadow-dragon-pinto-hino-tiger-taiwan bee's? lol.


I have to agree. When a mutation is very different, I can see a new name, however to say that only the dark lines are now "dragons" and the blotches don't count because they've been around for awhile- well, that sounds to me like a new gimmick for sales. :wink:


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

Those are terrific, drooling. 

Someone should breed them with the same pattern as a crawfish.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I have to agree. When a mutation is very different, I can see a new name, however to say that only the dark lines are now "dragons" and the blotches don't count because they've been around for awhile- well, that sounds to me like a new gimmick for sales. :wink:


Haha never said they didn't count? I just said that the pattern on the WR's red was probably what Speedie was referring to as dragon since I hadn't heard of it. 

I don't get how tri colored wine reds would "count" as anything other than themselves. Maybe they're called dragons somewhere else but I figured that was not the case as the pattern seemed to be dragon. Tri colored are nice but no one has sold them here that I'm aware of.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't gotten the details from the breeder yet on this shrimp so I have no knowledge to back up my picture. I apologize for that. I'll find out soon enough though so before you guys knock this shrimp, let me find out the facts lol. I completely understand your observations. I've never heard of Dragon Taiwan's till now so I just figured I'd toss it out there for everyone. Seems like you're all as clueless as I am lol.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm pretty clueless at life in general. LOL


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Haha never said they didn't count? I just said that the pattern on the WR's red was probably what Speedie was referring to as dragon since I hadn't heard of it.
> 
> I don't get how tri colored wine reds would "count" as anything other than themselves. Maybe they're called dragons somewhere else but I figured that was not the case as the pattern seemed to be dragon. Tri colored are nice but no one has sold them here that I'm aware of.


Yepper. I meant that dragon sounded far fetched when it should be just called a tri wine red.

Now, to confuse the matter even more- I have a real love for reds and blacks and white all on the same shrimp when the colors are separate and not blended (black into red- which I hope to see someone start a line of!) Long live tri-colored shrimp!


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Call it what you want. Through my breeders it is the same price as a wine red all day long.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Got word from my Taiwan source that these "Dragon Pandas" were named this because of the black markings in the red shell areas that resemble the Chinese dragon. There are various Taiwan breeders who keep their stock under wraps but this mutation was discovered among groups of wine reds and have now been stabilized to breed true. 

Just passing along what I've been told. 

Tim, sell however you please sir.  Good luck to ya.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing speedy. It made a great discussion!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Thanks for sharing speedy. It made a great discussion!


It's my pleasure Soothing. :wink:


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Nick,
I didn't mean that as a slam on anyone here on this forum. If I offended you I apologize. I just think all of these names are just marketing to milk every penny out of US. Just think its getting a little out of control.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tim,

No need for an apology sir. I didn't take it the wrong way. Was just wishing you good luck since you said you'll be importing shrimp.  We got a tough crowd here . This just means cheaper shrimp for everyone . 

Best,

Nick


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Seems like a lot of people who keep shrimp enjoy buying the latest and greatest "new" shrimp. So the breeders are just giving people what they want. (Kinda like Apple). Think about all the variations of CRS. C, B, A, S, S+, V-band, tigertooth, hinomura, no entry hinomura, SSS, SSS with headgear, K14, etc...

The dragon pattern is distinct and not as common, so it should command a higher price if there is any demand for it.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's one of my red pandas that is dragon-esque, or has the mark of Zorro.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Very cool..


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Now if you could stabilize the Z, it would be unique enough to me to be worth the extra.


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

EKLiu said:


> Seems like a lot of people who keep shrimp enjoy buying the latest and greatest "new" shrimp. So the breeders are just giving people what they want. (Kinda like Apple). Think about all the variations of CRS. C, B, A, S, S+, V-band, tigertooth, hinomura, no entry hinomura, SSS, SSS with headgear, K14, etc...
> 
> The dragon pattern is distinct and not as common, so it should command a higher price if there is any demand for it.



some people can't afford ferrari or lambo so the next best thing is shrimp. =]


----------

